# Good article for everyone to read



## skEwb (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/reith2003/lecture5.shtml

Read this article or listen to the lecture, but if you don't care to read the whole thing try to read the 3 paragraphs on top of the illustration of the guy and the lion biting him and the 2 under it.

Take care all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Neat.

A year and a half back, whilst I was discussing with potential thesis supervisors what I intended to do my thesis on in uni (dp and emotional intelligence), one of them described dp/dr as very similar to Capgras Syndrome. I think researchers are coming closer and closer to the truth behind dp disorder because they are focusing more of their work on the role emotions play in it. After reading that very same paper that Reith? talks about (Sierra and Berrios, 1998?), I was and still am convinced that that is what is happening to us, that the emotion center is somehow shut down or cut off from conscious experience, resulting in hyper-vigilance to reality, and in turn, dp/dr.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Good article! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks it's a good essay but i really don't think the writer has an understanding of cotards, dp or dr. he seems to explain all by some kind of gentle break from reality. in my experience the total awareness of being dead was horrific. second by second i couldn't bear it. although i love my family more than my own life i wanted not to exist. the worst part of this torment was that i KNEW that if i killed myself i would stay in this unbearable state for ever. i know it's a personal hell and i'm glad that people are trying to understand distressed minds...


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

> Another prediction. I can come here and tickle anyone of you and you start laughing. Now interestingly, you can't tickle yourself. Try as hard as you want, you cannot tickle yourself. That's because your brain knows you're sending the command. Prediction: a schizophrenic should be able to tickle himself.


This one made me feel better, at least now I know that I am not a schizo yet.


----------

